# CVMA at NeonMoon in LaPorte 3- 24- 12)



## wtl (Mar 6, 2012)

The Combat Vets Motorcyle Assc. is having a party at the Neon Moon this Sat. Everyone is welcome. The Neon Moon is located at Fairmont Pkwy & 16th street in LaPorte Tx. Come out and show your support for the Combat Vets.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

:brew2::brew::brew2::brew:


----------

